# Nightmare Before Xmas Entryway



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Merry Post Xmas to everyone.

I decided to post a few pictures of our entryway before we undecorated.

The chalkboard next to Jack was inspired by Kristie at DIY Nighmare Before Christmas Props. I also made the Pumpkin Jack In The Box after looking through her site. http://diynmbcprops.blogspot.com










Her blog is GREAT and full of helpful tutorials.

The Wreath Monster and Jack have been around while.









We also made a wreath for the front door this year.










Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jack is always in good taste for both Halloween and Christmas The decorations look ghoulishly festive!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

love that wreath monster- great idea! everything looks great


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This looks great! Love the chalkboard work and the creature wreather!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Love the decorations. I like seeing the combination of Halloween and Christmas decorations for the holidays. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: All hail The Pumpkin King! Love this!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Very cool!!!!


----------

